# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اوبو سوفت ويير(OPPO Software)  Oppo تنشر قائمة هواتفها الذكية التي ستحصل على تحديث ColorOS 7 هذا الشهر

## mohamed73

قامت شركة Oppo في الأسبوع الماضي بإصدار تحديث ColorOS 7 الذي يستند  على نظام Android 10 لستة من هواتفها الذكية، ولكن الشركة الصينية ستقوم  بترقية المزيد من هواتفها الذكية إلى ColorOS 7 في شهر أبريل الجاري، فهي  الآن قامت بنشر قائمة لهواتفها الذكية التي ستحصل على تحديث ColorOS 7 هذا  الشهر.
 هذه القائمة تشمل العديد من الهواتف الذكية، بما في ذلك Oppo Reno Z و  Oppo Reno 2 و Oppo Reno 2Z و Oppo Find X و Oppo R17 Series. سيكون Oppo  Find X أول هاتف ذكي يحصل على هذا التحديث بينما سيكون Oppo Reno 2Z الهاتف  الأخير. عمومًا، يمكنكم إلقاء نظرة على القائمة أدناه : *الطراز* *تاريخ الإطلاق* رقم بنية النظام  Find X 13 أبريل F.06  Find X Lamborghini Edition 13 أبريل F.06  Find X Super Flash Edition 13 أبريل F.06  Reno2 17 أبريل C.11  R17 20 أبريل F.10  R17 New Year Edition 20 أبريل F.10  R17 Pro 20 أبريل F.05  R17 Pro New Year Edition 20 أبريل F.05  R17 Pro King of Glory Edition 20 أبريل F.05  Reno Z 20 أبريل C.14  Reno2 Z 25 أبريل C.12  
 أما وقد قلنا ذلك، فهذا التحديث سيشق طريقه في البداية للوحدات الصينية  من الهواتف الذكية الثلاثة المذكورة آنفًا، ولكنه سيصل أيضًا إلى الوحدات  العالمية عندما يتضح أنه خالٍ من المشاكل، لذلك إذا كنت تعيش خارج الصين،  فسوف يتعين عليك الإنتظار لبعض الوقت قبل أن ترى هذا التحديث يحط رحاله على  هاتفك الذكي.
 للتذكير، النسخة السابعة من واجهة ColorOS تجلب معها واجهة مستخدم خفيفة  مع فتح سريع للتطبيقات، والوضع الليلي على مستوى نظام التشغيل بالكامل،  وميزات جديدة من أجل الكاميرا.
 من حيث التصميم، تم تحديث الواجهة بألوان أكثر نعومة وأيقونان أخف. قامت  شركة Oppo أيضًا بتعديل المؤثرات الحركية وأصوات النظام من أجل إتباع نهج  أكثر بساطة. وعلاوة على ذلك، فقد أصبح الآن جدولة الوضع الليلي على مستوى  نظام التشغيل بالكامل ليعمل بشكل تلقائي.
 عملت شركة Oppo في واجهة ColorOS 7 الجديدة على تسريع إستجابة النظام  وضمان التوزيع المثالي للموارد بما في ذلك الذاكرة العشوائية. وفيما يخص  الكاميرا، فقد حصلت على خوارزمية جديدة لمعالجة الصور ومحرر الفيديو  Soloop.

----------

